

Vellum – a reading layer for your Twitter feed - ChrisArchitect
http://vellum.nytlabs.com/

======
ChrisArchitect
related blog post: [http://blog.nytlabs.com/2014/04/25/vellum-a-reading-layer-
fo...](http://blog.nytlabs.com/2014/04/25/vellum-a-reading-layer-for-your-
twitter-feed/)

not groundbreaking really, there are a few other good/active things for this
sort of use case, but good work out of NYT R+D anyways

